# Share your Wallpapers. (Not Home screens)



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys. I thought this would be a good thread to have. I can't tell you how many posts I have seen of people complaining that they have to crop their wallpapers. So if you have got a good set of wallpapers or a good site, post your link. Make sure they are of the Droid X Resolution. If they are not make sure they are close and dont look like crap after cropping.

I like the Abstract papers from here:

http://www.droidwallpapers.org/abstract-droid-wallpapers/page/2

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump. Come on guys. I really need some wallpapers. 34 views and no posts?!


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Well... these are 1440x1280
A link is in my signature

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

I switch around a lot. This is what I'm using now

_/-_KingBoo_-\_


----------



## michigan66 (Nov 21, 2011)

I use mobile sensie's apps on the market. Lots of cool stuff. If you follow his twitter he releases all of them for free before putting them on the market.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

